# Portable Steel Targets...Suggestions?



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've found a range that has some nice facilities but will require me to bring my own steel targets. They provide steel targets for matches but do not leave them out for fear that they will be destroyed by rifle fire (which they probably would).

Is this a normal thing or is the range sub-par? Okay then, that answered, any suggestions on some good steel targets? They need to be portable because I drive an Accord.

I saw this hostage target at Action Targets http://www.actiontarget.com/spt_pt_hostage.html
which is really neat but awefully expensive.

Any thoughts on this subject are much appreciated.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Midway has a bunch... $20 and up

http://www.midwayusa.com/browse/Bro...categoryId=17793&categoryString=655***7234***


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, that's more like it! I really don't want to pay $300 for a 100lb. gizmo that I have to lug to the range. I'll give these a try. -Bob


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, you found actiontargets.com already, did you look at their "Evil Roy" targets? They are what I use, $114 delivered, and fun as all get out.

Zhur


----------



## mtlmgc (May 3, 2008)

I built my own, I'm a welder by trade, nothing real fancy but fairly cheap as most of the material was scap/left over from projects. I had a small burn table at my disposal at the time and I found my self tripping over several 4" and 8" diameter drops that were between 3/16" and 1/2" thick. I used 3/8" and 1/2" for the targets, made 2 A-frames out of 2"x1/4" angle for the sides and used a length of 1" round stock to connect them. 1" pipe cut in sections slid over the round stock with 1"x 3/8" flatbar to hang the targets with, It gives me 10 targets in 2 rows. I have shot "warm" 45LC loads at it and it handles it, the 3/8" starts to become dished after a while but the 1/2" seems to hold up. I don't shoot hipower rifles at it, mostly .22, 9mm, and 45LC. I just have to repaint the targets if I want to see where I'm hitting.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Zhur,

I did see the evil roy and it did look pretty nice. If you give it the thumbs up, maybe that's the way I'll go. Nice to hear some unsolicited testimonal before I buy.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Here is another link. Probably to expensive but excelent targets.
http://www.mgmtargets.com/index.php


----------



## Bishop746 (Apr 4, 2008)

Everyone seems to have you covered on the targets but you did ask if your range is sub-par for not providing steel. I would say no because at least your range lets you put out targets other than paper and cardboard. I asked one range worker if I could bring out one of those swinger targets for .22's and the guy acted like I asked him if I could shoot lightbulbs out of my friends hands at 50 yards. After much dancing, head scratching and invoking guidence from heaven he finally told me he would call the owner and find out. He never did.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The only outdoor range I've been to in a real long time has some big round cut logs to hang paper on. If you want to hit steel you are going to bring it in. I've talked to a few people in other areas and it seems to be the way it is. Mostly because people will tear up anything they leave out.

So I'd say that is not a sub par range..Just one that don't want it's comp stuff tore up.


----------



## Vanguard1987 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bishop746 said:


> Everyone seems to have you covered on the targets but you did ask if your range is sub-par for not providing steel. I would say no because at least your range lets you put out targets other than paper and cardboard. I asked one range worker if I could bring out one of those swinger targets for .22's and the guy acted like I asked him if I could shoot lightbulbs out of my friends hands at 50 yards. After much dancing, head scratching and invoking guidence from heaven he finally told me he would call the owner and find out. He never did.


FOFL!!! That's funny and sad at the same time. Okay, I'll give this place a closer look. They have indoor paper, outdoor paper, outdoor steel pistol, paper rifle and trap. $50 per year and I must join the NRA (another $35 per year).


----------



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Action Targets*

I have 2 Action Targets. The Evil Roy and the PT Rocker. Both are excellent. They are expensive but I think they are worth the money. Should last for many years. Excellent Quality & good people to deal with.


----------

